# Shopify and printful shipping



## motivationmode (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello! I'm starting my own shirt store on shopify and I'm having trouble setting up shipping with printful. If you have any experience with this please shoot me a reply! I don't have premium so I can't just auto sync. I don't know how to set it up because in us it's 5 dollars for basic shipping but every additional shirt is. 75 cents. How do I account for that, especially since shopify focuses on Weight of an item.

Printfuls official response wasn't very helpful: 

Only way for you to match shipping pricing exactly is for you to override your shipping rates with Printful rates, but for that you'll need the unlimited plan or ask Shopify to add that to your account a la carte. More info here: https://www.theprintful.com/faq#shopify_shipping

As for the weights we have included them in this CSV https://www.theprintful.com/product/export/csv﻿


----------



## motivationmode (Apr 9, 2016)

I found the answer, since its only shirts it's alot easier to setup. 

So, the best way to do this is by weight - set the weight of the shirts to, say, 0.5lb each. Then you would have a shipping rate for the weight range of 0.0 - 0.5lb to cost $5.00. Then, make a rate for the 0.6-1.0lb weight range, and set that to charge $5.75. Then a rate for the 1.1-1.5lb range for $6.50, and onwards


----------



## jameshouston135 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ohh its really a very expensive ...i watched a video that how to setup shipping manually, that was very descriptive and simple ...here is that https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LNIcYbbt0Y
and furthermore i also found an article about the best shipping apps on shopify which is too good. if you need that article just ask. Here is an article that i found regarding some top notch shopify shipping apps https://www.withintheflow.com/shopify-shipping-apps/


----------

